# Deadliest Catch season 6



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 13, 2010)

It starts in 2 hours, can't wait.  The wife already told the kids not to bother her after 9:00.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 13, 2010)

*the Allen Iverson Trail at 8pm on espn....*

i cant wait to see how the racist white man tried to destroy a poor 17 yr old child....i luv AI & his mother Juicy!! Big Annie....


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 13, 2010)

That starts tonight? I haven't seen any promotion of it. It's up against LOST. It's going to have to wait 3 weeks or I'll catch up on re-runs.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 13, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i cant wait to see how the racist white man tried to destroy a poor 17 yr old child....i luv AI & his mother Juicy!! Big Annie....



im getting sick to my $ucking stomach watching this crap....all the rage i had when this was going on is all coming back to me....i experienced this first hand in september 1970 in bensonhurst brooklyn begining my first yr at seth low junior high....america is a country of racist scum....


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2010)

#8 most popular viewing right now.  I'll catch up on dvr later tonight.


----------



## Paul (Apr 13, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> im getting sick to my $ucking stomach watching this crap....all the rage i had when this was going on is all coming back to me....i experienced this first hand in september 1970 in bensonhurst brooklyn begining my first yr at seth low junior high....america is a country of racist scum....



http://www.skyscanner.com/flights-to/pl/airlines-that-fly-to-poland.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 13, 2010)

Paul said:


> http://www.skyscanner.com/flights-to/pl/airlines-that-fly-to-poland.html



:lol:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 13, 2010)

Solid 1st episode IMHO!


----------



## Marc (Apr 14, 2010)

The whole swapping crew members was wierd.  I half watched while I was completing #3 tax return out of 4 total.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 14, 2010)

I watched the first 15 minutes or so. I dunno...I'm kinda thinking "jump the shark". It seems that Thom Beers has some good ideas for shows, they have a good seaon or two, then suddenly, the drama is ramped up. I used to like Axe Men. Now it's a show about some middle aged guy yelling at young greenhorns. 

So last night, there's a shoving match before the season even starts. It just seemed kinda fabricated to me. 

IMHO of course.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 14, 2010)

I think to create more drama they should take along Jessica Simpson as a greenhorn.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> I think to create more drama they should take along Jessica Simpson as a greenhorn.


:lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2010)

Pretty sad episode.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 13, 2010)

Yea, that was a rough episode.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 13, 2010)

Very sad


----------



## drjeff (Jul 13, 2010)

Tough episode to watch indeed.  

All in all though, this season has really been superior to any of the previous 5 IMHO, from the deeper family relationships being shown, to the cinematography that the Discovery Channel guys both on the crab boats and in the chase boats have taken to a new level


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 14, 2010)

I didn't see the entire episode.  What exactly was Phil suffering from?


----------



## Glenn (Jul 14, 2010)

I didn't watch it. I don't like getting all bummed out before bed. 

I also feel a bit "funny" about it in general. Yeah, I know the guy wanted the cameras rolling. But it still seems a little strange that it's done for ratings and money. Last week, or the week before, they were running ads about "the highest rated episode yet!"...and I think that's the one where he had the stroke. Just seems a bit morbid IMHO. But it is what it is. I don't want to sound preachy. The show is a huge success and you can't argue with that.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 14, 2010)

also, where exactly did his younger son fly to?  Was it rehab?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 14, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> I didn't see the entire episode.  What exactly was Phil suffering from?



Dork, a couple of episodes ago, Phil suffered a large stroke during the offloading of the CM.  Medivac flight to Anchorage, surgery to removal part of his skull to remove the clot/reduce the pressure/swelling on his brain.

Just before (and who knows exactly how long due to editing) his younger son Jake admitted to Phil that he was an addict, and Phil basically initially said that he wanted Jake out of his life.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 14, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Dork, a couple of episodes ago, Phil suffered a large stroke during the offloading of the CM.  Medivac flight to Anchorage, surgery to removal part of his skull to remove the clot/reduce the pressure/swelling on his brain.
> 
> Just before (and who knows exactly how long due to editing) his younger son Jake admitted to Phil that he was an addict, and _*Phil basically initially said that he wanted Jake out of his life.*_



Thats unfortunate.  I hope he resolved that prior to dying...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 14, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Thats unfortunate.  I hope he resolved that prior to dying...



In the episode last night, it seemed like it happened, as his son Jake, enrolled into a rehab facility and a seemingly positive father/son moment happened then


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 14, 2010)

From watching _After the Catch_ it looks like Jake has a better grip on his vices.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> From watching _After the Catch_ it looks like Jake has a better grip on his vices.



I was thinking the same thing, although on all the _After The Catch_ episodes recently, whether on purpose or not, there's been way less of the Harris boys than I would have expected.  Even on this weeks episode, they were only at the "main table" for a very small amount of time and then occasionally you saw them in the background and/or standing up and commenting from the background.  I did think that it was quite nice, and a sign of the great respect that the other captains had for Phil, when the boys were asked about the future of the CM and this coming fall's crab season by the oher captains, that the Hillstand borthers, Sig Hansen and Keith Colburn all said without even blinking that if needed there was a place for the boys on their boats if the CM can't get out there.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 29, 2010)

So the Hansons and Hillstrands are leaving the show. Not going to be much of a show with the top personalities gone ... http://thresq.hollywoodreporter.com/2010/09/deadliest-catch-stars-kicked-off-show.html


----------



## Greg (Sep 29, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> So the Hansons and Hillstrands are leaving the show. Not going to be much of a show with the top personalities gone ... http://thresq.hollywoodreporter.com/2010/09/deadliest-catch-stars-kicked-off-show.html



Bummer. I wonder what the details are, i.e. why the Hillstrands bailed on their commitment. Still a $3.5M lawsuit is a bit over the top.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 29, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> So the Hansons and Hillstrands are leaving the show. Not going to be much of a show with the top personalities gone ... http://thresq.hollywoodreporter.com/2010/09/deadliest-catch-stars-kicked-off-show.html



Damn!  I guess we won't get to find out (okay maybe through FB we will) if Sig and Edgar ever resolved their differences and if Andy and Jonathan will ever pick a successor for the captains chair of the Time Bandit.  

Between the Hanson's, the Hillstand's and the Phil Harris gone, about 80% of the personalities that made that show very appealing to me are gone.  I'm sure I'll still watch, and I'm sure I'll still find the heavy seas shots of the boats amazing from a cinematography standpoint, but so much of the core of that show is now gone.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 29, 2010)

I thought they had just come through the area on some kind of speaking/meet the captains tour. I remember a friend posting excitedly about it in facebook. This must all have gone down recently.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 29, 2010)

That's a bummer. Maybe it's a blessing though. I'm sure it's a lot easier to run a boat with out camera and sound guys all over the place. And some director trying to create some drama. 

I assume all these boats have websites and sell gear (t-shirts mugs ect)? I know the clowns from Orange County Choppers made a buttox load of money selling t-shirts and whatnot. I think OCC merchadise yeilded more revenue than their acctual bike sales. (why you'd pay thousands for a chopper with crap tack welded to it in some sort of "theme" is beyond me. I'm more of a fan of a clean style person...to each his own)

Jesse James did the same thing with West Coast Choppers. When Monster Garage when popular, he was able to slap his WCC logo on a lot of crap...from t-shirts, to kids bicycles, radios...ect. Gotta get while the getting is good. Well, maybe not in his relationship area... :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 29, 2010)

Glenn said:


> That's a bummer. Maybe it's a blessing though. I'm sure it's a lot easier to run a boat with out camera and sound guys all over the place. And some director trying to create some drama.
> 
> I assume all these boats have websites and sell gear (t-shirts mugs ect)? I know the clowns from Orange County Choppers made a buttox load of money selling t-shirts and whatnot. I think OCC merchadise yeilded more revenue than their acctual bike sales. (why you'd pay thousands for a chopper with crap tack welded to it in some sort of "theme" is beyond me. I'm more of a fan of a clean style person...to each his own)
> 
> Jesse James did the same thing with West Coast Choppers. When Monster Garage when popular, he was able to slap his WCC logo on a lot of crap...from t-shirts, to kids bicycles, radios...ect. Gotta get while the getting is good. Well, maybe not in his relationship area... :lol:



I gotta think that those captains are taking a big financial hit - not that they haven't made a ton of cash these last few years courtesy of the added notariety the show has given them.  But I'm guessing that especially these last couple of years the Discovery Channel was shelling out some decent $$ to them.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 29, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I gotta think that those captains are taking a big financial hit - not that they haven't made a ton of cash these last few years courtesy of the added notariety the show has given them.  But I'm guessing that especially these last couple of years the Discovery Channel was shelling out some decent $$ to them.



That would be an interesting stat to find out. 

And I wonder how the show would do without this big players. Who's that leave? The Wizard?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 29, 2010)

Glenn said:


> That would be an interesting stat to find out.
> 
> And I wonder how the show would do without this big players. Who's that leave? The Wizard?



You've got the Wizzard and Keith Colburn and his brother who are always good for a few blow-up rants at the crew, and then Phil Harris's boys have signed on - one would guess that they'll have a new skipper for the Cornelia Marie as his boys haven't taken enough Coast Guard courses yet to get their Captain's Licenses yet, and then "Wild Bill's" boat - his last name and the boat's name slips my mind now.  

Since the fleet itself is usually around 50-70 boats, there's option out there, but who knows if a) the other captains would want Discovery aboard and b) the personalities will connect with the viewers like the one's they've lost


----------

